# 900 case



## joe9152 (Mar 31, 2007)

If anyone can tell me where I could find the front sheetmetal including fuel tank for a 900B I would appreciate it. 
My tractor had perfect sheetmetal and a supposed friend was going to paint it so he took it and dissapeared about a year ago, I need to put my old tractor back together


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Check salvage yards, You will need to know the year and the length of the front grille. Depends if your radiator cap is below or above the radiator sheetmetal. Some times you will see pieces on ebay.
caseman-d


----------



## joe9152 (Mar 31, 2007)

is there a list of tractor salvage yards on the internet anywhere?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Might try Don Livingston at [email protected] or call him at 507-433-0073. Might try doing a google search for tractor salavage in your area. Another place would be if there are any tractor meets in your area. This guy used to have some salvage 900's but not sure if he has any left, Curt Elson 605-892-2795 or try www.elsonimplement.com . Are others but not sure where your located at.
caseman-d


----------

